# S.A plagued by bream



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

so went down to my mulloway spot on sat nice high tide so plenty of water chucked around180mm soft plastics for a while when i got a surface strike. was glad to hook up to the fish as it looked like a small jew but to no avail as it neard the shore i saw the bronze flash of a medium sized bream of 47cm so he was promptly returned. for the next hour i persisted but couldn't get my lure past the rat bream every third or fourth cast hooked me up and my poor softy's were getting torn to shreds. buy the end of the hour i was fed up the total for the day was 15 bream smallest of was 35cm bigest being the first at 47cm. probably was mullys down there as had a couple larger hits but i think the pesty bream were to thick and were beating them to it. will try again next weekend and then every afternoon next week should get something decent eventually.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

you poor bugger. :lol:


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

i use big lures so i dont catch bream and it gives the bigger fish a chance to get the lure.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Yeah i have the same problem up here in sydney . i go bream fishing and all i seem to be able to hook on to are those pesky mulluway and on bream gear they can put up quite a tussle.

its a real pain in the rrrrs

craig


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Davey G said:


> you poor bugger. :lol:


x 2
would love a bad day like that :lol: ;-)


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

47cm is medium sized?!?!? Since when? :shock:


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

in this spot some of the ones that hang around are monsters there big black and ugly and have the blue nose on them i can almost guaranty that if i drop my lure size id bag out in half an hour and they'll all be around that size.


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Good stuff mate, got any pics of the 47cm Breamski ?

*****


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

no piks unfortunately as it was spur of the moment trip and since the yak was still on my ute i only took what was in the car soz will have camera on next trip hoping to post some mulloway pics from my next trip


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

If 47 is what you call a medium, I cant wait to see one of the BIG ones!


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Just for interest, your big bream do not look like this do they?


----------



## yakman1995 (Apr 9, 2010)

Very noiicee!!!!!!!!!  
Im jealous!
Joel


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

na my bream are definitely bream :lol: u wouldnt find anything like the big reds in here.wish there was though maby next time ;-)


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Ya better change ya signature line too, where it says PB Bream 45cm.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

I wish I had picked such a rubbish spot.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm sure the coordinates are on their way ;-)


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

im happy to take people there on the next good tide that will produce it one of those local spots that are gaurded with secrecy and a shot gun :lol: theres usualy a lot of mulloway that hang around there and its best fished in a yak as the shore is very undesirable to land ur fish at times.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Plagued by bream? At 47cm? No such thing as being plagued by bream of that size!!! Haha I'd be cheering for weeks if I could hook onto a monster like that :lol:


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Ranger said:


> Count me in!


Yep me 2 ;-)

*****


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

scater said:


> 47cm is medium sized?!?!? Since when? :shock:


thats what i was thinking even a 37 is a stonker in my books. if i got a 47 my friends and family would have to hear about it for months lol


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

turtle said:


> im happy to take people there on the next good tide that will produce it one of those local spots that are gaurded with secrecy and a shot gun :lol: theres usualy a lot of mulloway that hang around there and its best fished in a yak as the shore is very undesirable to land ur fish at times.


i would pay to fish this spot. im in if a trip happens. i desperately need an upgrade on my pb bream


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Whats ya PB daniel?

*****


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

pb is 41cm mate. on gulp! 2in shrimp in lime tiger. yours?


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

feelfree09 said:


> pb is 41cm mate. on gulp! 2in shrimp in lime tiger. yours?


44cm 6" Camo worm....

*****


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Samboman said:


> feelfree09 said:
> 
> 
> > pb is 41cm mate. on gulp! 2in shrimp in lime tiger. yours?
> ...


I do not like to brag but 48cm on an old cockle :lol:

Results of Summer Bream Comp._
Angler Name - OldDood
Size of Fish - About 48ish cm
Location Caught - Coorong SA
Tackle - 2-6Kg Graphite Rod, Shimano 4000, 4Kg braid
Bait/Lure etc - 1/0 Jig Head, 2 day old cockle.
Conditions - calm and mild.

Instructions. 
I have decided to share my Bream secrets for the benefit of all and especially for Buff who I am sure has not perfected this technique.
I have honed my skills to a dull point by almost completely ignoring Bream fishing for many years. 
I am sure that if you all follow this step by step guide in future you undoubtedly will not catch anything.

1/. Stop trolling those expensive lures, it takes far too much effort. 
2/. Anchor up immediately without any regard to the fishiness of your current location.
3/. Do not make up a specialised bream rig out of pure laziness. 
4/. Take the SP off of your 1/0 jig head. 
5/. Place one 2 day old cockle on the aforementioned jig head. 
6/. Close your eyes and randomly cast the baited jig head in the general direction of the water. 
7/. Immediately place the rod in the rod holder and proceed to completely ignore. 
8/. Take out brand new camera and aim at a passing Clint Eastwood. 
9/. Begin to slowly squeeze the shutter and!!!!!! 
10/. Holy crap! Why is the line peeling off my reel!!! 
11/. Panic because your hands are full. 
12/. The tricky bit - Simultaneously place camera back in dry bag, untangle landing net from anchor rope and pick up rod. 
13/. Carefully reel in large bream. 
14/. Place bream in landing net. 
15/. and most importanly gloat like you have never gloated before.

Follow these instruction carefully in the future then sometime before hell freezes over you may also _rse a very big fish.


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

turtle said:


> im happy to take people there on the next good tide that will produce it one of those local spots that are gaurded with secrecy and a shot gun :lol: theres usualy a lot of mulloway that hang around there and its best fished in a yak as the shore is very undesirable to land ur fish at times.


Count me in on that one as well. I just hope that work will allow me to make it whenever that occasion it set.

Cheers.


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

To true Fishnuts...... Only way is to fish by yourself or with people you can trust......

*****


----------



## Chop (Jan 3, 2008)

Why even bother posting crap like that turtle ? unless your after attention? every scab and his dog will be "oh i'm in , next time let me know! oh thats right they already did.

Chop


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

> oh i'm in


This little scab has lost track of the number of guys he's introduced to this sport of lure fishing and Bream spinning. The number of guys he's helped out, introduced to new areas, lent tackle to, and put onto fish!

The scab has shared his own fishing areas, his own techniques and his own knowledge, and now has an entire library collection of photos showing different fellahs proudly displaying fish!

I mistakenly thought this kayaking thing was all about the comeraderie of organising trips, getting together, helping each other out and sharing tips, but on second thoughts, better count me out!


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

on the not of everybody fishing it out i believe fishing is all about friendship yes theres people out there thatl stuff ur spot up but hey you take the risk in my books the smile on a persons face after landing there pb best bream on lure is worth the bull ur some times put through if it wasnt for peoples trust over the years i would be no were near the fisherman i am today id still be down there learning how to catch fish . i believe in shaaing the sport with others and as far as im concernd the SA boys on this site are worth my trust so if u have a problem meet me on one of my trips and get to know me ull c im not for fishn spots out .


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

turtle said:


> if it wasnt for peoples trust over the years i would be no were near the fisherman i am today id still be down there learning how to catch fish .


I have to agree!

I was a baitfisher for my entire life, having never even picked up a lure until 2004 when the whole tournament thing first came to my home state. I had some guys take the time out to provide me with a few tips and get me started off on the right track, and I am forever greatful for this, now wanting to also share what I can with others.

Prior to this, I was introduced to fishing from a young age, and some wizened old guys took time to teach this young know-it-all a few of their tricks of trade.

Fishing is forever learning, and I've never had a problem taking guys out, answering their questions, showing them how it's done and sharing my spots with them.

Sure there are a coupla spots I like to keep quiet, and I wont break a confidence if someone has taken me somewhere, but I don't think this whole fishing thing is half as secretive as we make out.

In the estuary where I normally fish, all the locals knows all the spots, and we all have our own little honeyholes, but the fish aren't there all the time. The secret is knowing when the fish will be there, and when to fish each area.

All of us started somewhere, and we've all been given assistance from others. I'm hardly one of the greatest fishers around, and I still have an awful lot to learn myself, but I feel it's only natural to repay the favour shown to me, and also pass knowledge along to the next generation of fishers.

Anyone who wants to keep everything to themselves is more than able to go out fishing alone, as I sometimes do myself, but I also like to organise or attend get togethers and socialise. While we are doing it, I'll happily share anything I can to help others along. I may not show you that little hole where I've pulled a few good fish, but I'll take you around the area and point out any number of spots which should hold fish. From there on it's up to you to get out and explore the area for yourself and spend some time getting to know the place.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Dear All,
I am very disapointed with the comments made on this forum. 
Chastising a fellow member for trying to share some knowledge about Kayak fishing activities is, in my opinion, just plain selfish.
If you are going to get bitter and twisted every time that somebody performs an act that you disagree with it is going to result in a very sad and lonely life.
I do not disagree that it could be possible that unscrupulous people may take advantage of the information on this site to plunder our fishing resources.
Nonetheless it is PIRSA's responsibility to ensure that our fish stocks are used wisely for the benefit of all of us.
If you have knowledge of people breaking the law then report it to PIRSA and ensure that it is followed up rigorously.
Do not blame the law abiding members of this forum for your lack of action. 
If you feel strongly about this issue, which obviously you do, don't just whinge to the rest of us, take some action that can rectify the problem and we will back you all the way.
Thank you to everybody that has taken the time to share their knowledge on this forum and has contributed to the immense enjoyment most of us obtain from our chosen hobby . I also hope those of you that are obviously becoming aggravated by your kayaking pursuits can find a little more happiness in the future.
Best wishes to all,
Mark


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

fishnut said:


> I used Pt Gawler as an example because I have personally pulled out 3 nets from the said creek as well as advising the fisheries of the goings on of these unscrupulous mongrels.


It's not just Pt Gawler.

Nets have also been discovered, removed and reported from the creeks in Barker Inlet, Price, and no doubt others I am not aware of.

These creeks are soft and mostly out of the way targets for the unscrupulous, which are easily located and identified by anyone with access to google maps. In fact, these soft targets are much easier located by quickly scanning the coastline on google, than it is by trawling through posts across a range of recreational fishing, boating or kayaking sites.

This isn't directed at you Fishnuts, but I find it really difficult sometimes.

Forums always encourage more local reports from their members, and members constantly complain that they wish to read more fishing reports. When you put up a report though, you always need to be wary and concerned that you are going to tread on toes, or mention something which someone somewhere wanted kept quiet.

It's hard to write a decent, entertaining and informative report without giving out any information, and what is a fishing website without fishing reports?

I turn on the television and I see fishing reports giving localities and catches. Reports easily accessible to anyone and everyone, yet I'm sure there's someone out there who wanted that information kept quiet for fear of the spot copping a hammering.

I pick up fishing magazines to read in depth reports on local destinations, yet I'm sure there are those out there who want that information kept quiet. I've even read reports written by you which provide useful information to the masses, which no doubt someone out there doesn't want shared.

I see dedicated fishing shows which name a location and show the presented catching fish there, while providing tips on how to go about it. I'm sure there are those who want these segments abolished!

How can we provide these media services (forums, television, magazines, radio, books) and be entertained by them, yet keep reports and information out of them all. And if this were possible, who then would even want access to it?

Would we then complain that there's nothing worth reading, watching or listening to anymore?

Seriously, you can never please everyone, but we need to find some middle ground somewhere to keep the majority happy, while providing credible and informative entertainment!

If I wish to write an informative report on an area I've found, I don't want to be attacked, outcast or denigrated for doing it, and if the next guy wants to keep quiet an area he has found, he shouldn't be outcast or subjected to abuse for attempting to keep it to himself.

I think the only time any of us can really complain, is if we happen to share a spot in confidence with someone we think we can trust, only to find out later that confidence has been broken.

Apart from that, there would be very few, if any places left that others out there dont already know and fish.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Interesting debate. I have great respect for those who take pleasure in teaching others. Part of what I do for a living is teaching and I understand the rewards. Unfortunately I never had anybody to teach me anything about fishing. I started as a teenager by reading books. Some of what I tried was pretty futile : after first reading about lures I bought a Halco chrome slice and tried dangling it off a rubber ducky a couple hundred metres off Grange Beach to no avail. However I eventually got the hang of it and started catching fish.

Regarding spots : generally I think you should find your own or get them from a very close mate. I occasionally look at the FishSA website just to remind me how good AKFF is. Most posts are from people only a couple of posts asking something like " Hay mate can you give me the GPS spots to find snapper or mulloway close to Adelaide? ( although usually all lowercase and with multiple spelling and grammatical errors). Most AKFFers seem to more enjoy giving information than receiving it. A patient of mine gave me some whiting spots near Port Hughes and I offered them on this site as I thought the number of people that would go over there, and it was a fairly broad area, would not do any harm. I don't think I would do the same with a inlet bream spot near Adelaide.

I remember when I moved up to Darwin in 1980 to work at the hospital. I introduced myself as a keen fisherman and hoped that some people would offer to take me out, show me the areas or at least make some suggestions. Maybe they just didn't like me but people seemed to generally have the attitude of "I had to work hard to find my spots and I am not going to share it them with anybody". I went down to the nearest creek to the hospital - Buffalo Creek - which everyone said had been fished out, to do some practice lure casting. I ended up with a 45 min battle to land a 26lb (imperial units those days) barra on 10lb line, no net or gaff and snagged line. My most memorable catch. It is also nice to prove the experts are wrong and experience so far suggest that the only time that you do not have a chance to not to catch a fish use when your line is not a water.

So sharing should be respected but we should also take pleasure in doing the hard yards ourselves. But if anyone knows where the alleged reef is in Eastern Cove (Kangaroo Island) I promise I wont fish it out........


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

fishnut said:


> I have actually written magazine articles with those exact good intentions in mind.


And make sure you keep it up. I've read a couple which I thoroughly enjoyed!


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

You blokes should all be commended on your posts here on this topic.

This is a fairly touchy subject with a lot of people (obviously for good reason), but the replies here are all well thought out, level headed, and reasonably unemotive. I think it's a factor of major importance for a sensible discussion and something that is sadly lacking from other places of discussion on the internet.

I think any offer of pointers/help/guidance/etc are fantastic gestures and ones that I would like to make use of if the situation arose. Unfortunately, all good things get stuffed up by others. I just sure as hell will do anything I can to make sure it's not me, and by the responses here, it appears we share similar motivations and ethics.

Cheers. Tight lines.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

fishnut said:


> Skorguard,
> That's a cracker Barra mate and a great little spot to fish. I've spent many hours up there when it used to fish well too.
> Cheers Darren


Darren how about this from memory lane! Forgive the face fungus

Best wishes

Paul.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

skorgard said:


> Darren how about this from memory lane! Forgive the face fungus











Forgiven :lol:


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

skorgard said:


> Darren how about this from memory lane! Forgive the face fungus
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Paul.


The face fungus yes.
Those shorts are another matter








;-)


----------



## RobC (Jun 13, 2010)

so does any of u guys no where i can get sum BIG mullees and reds round metro then i'll swop u fur some good crabbin marks


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

RobC said:


> so does any of u guys no where i can get sum BIG mullees and reds round metro then i'll swop u fur some good crabbin marks


Rob that is like asking if anyone wants to swap a new Beemer for an old Torana

Good luck


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

skorgard said:


> RobC said:
> 
> 
> > so does any of u guys no where i can get sum BIG mullees and reds round metro then i'll swop u fur some good crabbin marks
> ...


Yeh but that Torana might be in top notch condition!

I can merely quote a mate if mine (who is a total bastard)...
"Hey mate, look at this - substitute one of the following: lawnmower, coffee machine, pallet of pavers, hat - that I just picked up down the road for $14! You like it? $40 bucks and it's yours."

Some people think otherwise but in my opinion, not much comes free. However, you don't see many Toranas around the place but the BMW's and Mercedes seem to be a dime a dozen. That trade sounds like a good one to me!

Meanwhile, I'll be driving around town in my E180 while my precious fishing spot continues to yield me nothing.

Cheers.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

RobC said:


> so does any of u guys no where i can get sum BIG mullees and reds round metro then i'll swop u fur some good crabbin marks


You truly are an evil little stirrer. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Sounds like a good deal to me! IT TAKE IT!

Here's my HUGE mully spot:


----------



## ifishwithhim (Jun 27, 2010)

sandyfreckle said:


> You blokes should all be commended on your posts here on this topic.
> 
> This is a fairly touchy subject with a lot of people (obviously for good reason), but the replies here are all well thought out, level headed, and reasonably unemotive. I think it's a factor of major importance for a sensible discussion and something that is sadly lacking from other places of discussion on the internet.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with sandyfreckle... as a newbie to fishing, the members on this forum I have found to be patient and generous with the typical newbie questions. 
Ranger for example helped me out setting up a suitable tackle box. Those newbie questions can be so mundane and repetitive - yet a good forum is one that can handle the boring questions good naturedly and with humour - and this is readily displayed on AKF.

As far as fishing spots go, we wouldn't expect to be shown anyones 'honey hole'. There is no short cut to learning a craft.. reading the water, learning the likelys - that is all part of the fun, so why short change yourself to find a fish.

Mindfully, with some of the recent topics on AKF pressure on our waterways & fisherys is obviously increasing and respect/ethics in fishing and taking only what you need for a feed needs to be encouraged more. 
It disgusted me on our last trip to Malacoota when the Australian Salmon were on, people were taking their 'rightfull' bag every day, day after day - you just can't eat that much fish and the claim to freezing it just doesn't cut it - not being a 'farmed' resource.

Cheers, Elle


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Ranger said:


> Sounds like a good deal to me! IT TAKE IT!
> 
> Here's my HUGE mully spot:


That is very selfish of you to show your best Mully spot when none of us can work out where it is. :twisted: 
Let me think about it, hmmmm. :? Where is the old Dunn's mill located? :lol:
Hey!!! You have given me an idea! Perhaps we should post our worst spots claiming they are fantastic. That will give the unscrupulous something to do on the weekends while we are fishing the real spot.
In fact I will kick it off.
My best fishing spot is located here, I have never missed regardless of tides, wind or moon phase.
The locals are very helpful but a little on the rough side. :lol: :lol: 
34° 50.654'S , 138° 37.723'E
It is quite easy to get to but a little difficult to get out. :lol:


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

OldDood said:


> Hey!!! You have given me an idea! Perhaps we should post our worst spots claiming they are fantastic. That will give the unscrupulous something to do on the weekends while we are fishing the real spot.


But ALL my spots are worst spots!


----------

